# Single vs. Dual mode



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

When I view TV2 I have to select 'stretch' format for it to look normal. I use Single mode exclusively. Is that the problem? I know TV2 is SD but I thought it would look normal.
Thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you have "Shared View" enabled?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Do you have "Shared View" enabled?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you experience the same if you switch to dual-mode, and view TV2?
Is your TV2 a standard CRT 4:3 display?

Two of my TV2's is older CRT 4:3 display, which I have to ratio, only when TV1 is viewing a 16:9 HD event. They overscan.
My other TV2 is a newer LCD 4:3, which adjusts itself.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have my VCR connected via composite from TV2 so I while in dual mode I can record to tape and watch TV1. That doesn't work because the format key doesn't work when in dual mode and the screen needs to be adjusted to stretch. It sounded like a good plan on paper. My TV2 via coax is an older Sony 4:3 CRT display. What do you mean by 'having to ratio'?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> I have my VCR connected via composite from TV2 so I while in dual mode I can record to tape and watch TV1. That doesn't work because the format key doesn't work when in dual mode and the screen needs to be adjusted to stretch. It sounded like a good plan on paper. My TV2 via coax is an older Sony 4:3 CRT display. What do you mean by 'having to ratio'?


"having to ratio" as in using the Format Key on the remote...changing the aspect ratio.
In dual-mode, the Format Key function only toggles between "normal" and "letterbox. In single-mode, shared-view, the Format Key maintains the same functions on TV2 as it does on TV1

Do you use the VCR as TV2 because you need to record more than 2 events at the same time, using the 622?

Are you only seeing grey pillars on TV2 when watching in dual-mode? When you press the Format Key, it should toggle between normal and letterbox. You should be viewing a downrezed 16:9 production in "letterbox" view (no borders), and a 4:3 production in "normal" view. (also no borders)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My original intent was to be able to record to the VCR while watching TV1. My VCR is close to my 622 so it sounded like a good solution. However, when playing back a recording, the aspect ratio isn't correct unless I use stretch mode, which isn't available if I'm in dual. When I watch TV2 upstairs on my CRT Sony, it's the same thing. HD program fills the screen but the characters are way too skinny. SD shows black bars on the side of the Sony CRT. BTW, the black bars on the VCR are twice as wide as they should be unless I use the stretch mode.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

In single mode the TV2 output is a copy of the TV1.

To get correct aspect ratio you'll need to put the 622 into 4x3#2 mode (which will screw up the display on the widescreen TV).

Some 16:9 tv's have a 4:3 mode which would correct this. On my Dish branded 34" I have to switch to the RCA port (which is also connected from the 622) to properly view 4:3 source.

When in dual mode and scaler in the 622 allows TV1 and TV2 to have different aspect ratios. So, a 4:3 TV should be able to get correct aspect ratio with TV1 still set to 16:9.

Now if you switch to recording DVDs the "screwed" up aspect ration for 16:9 is actually correct for an Anamorphic DVD and is often the preferred method of recording. Actually, with what you have (single mode, widescreen source, 16:9 mode) you're actually recording an anamorphic VHS would could be properly viewed on a widescreen TV.

Are we confused yet?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Apparently, everything I posted was a lie. It's working as advertised now. I don't know if some of the playing around with settings fixed it or if I should stop drinking so early in the day.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

:lol: I am!

Wouldn't it just be easier to record the event to the 622 DVR while watching TV1?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> :lol: I am!
> 
> Wouldn't it just be easier to record the event to the 622 DVR while watching TV1?


I was wanting to spool to tape while watching something different on TV1. I think it's working now.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool...glad ya got it working


----------

